# Trip to Big Sky, MT



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

With good tread you should be fine. Snow tires would be a bonus. I use a FWD with studded snows for my transportation. I have better traction and stopping power than those with AWD/4wd and regular tires. Regardless have cables or chains just in case it does get hairy.


----------



## mike.d (Mar 4, 2010)

Well i just bought new all season tires last year and although they work good for Minnesota weather just fine i've never been out west driving so obviously i'm a little worried about the conditions. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

All seasons just don't quite have the grip and traction of snow tires, but being that they are new you should be just fine. Just don't forget the cables/chains. They are cheap anyway. I keep a set in my trunk during the winter, though I have yet to use them.


----------



## stunt66 (Jan 7, 2009)

From what I was told, the cheapest winter tire will out perform the best all season. It's always a gamble travelling the highway during the snowy season so it's your call if it's worth it or not on all seasons. I finally caved and bought some winters this year and I drive a 4x4 truck.


----------



## caneyhead (Jan 5, 2009)

Firstly kudos for your destination choice. This year may be epic for Big Sky. 

As for travel conditions, I can not speak for I-90 conditions. My bet is that they will be fine. I can speak for canyon conditions of 191. This road must be kept maintained for workers coming back and forth from bozeman. Always in acceptable condiion in my experience. Plus they continually upgrade this road.


----------



## tjl_48 (Nov 11, 2008)

I made this trip 3 times last winter with no problem. The first time we went around Christmas they were getting some pretty good snow for about an hour before bozeman. Took it slow and it was fine. The other 2 times was all smooth sailing. I have a fwd car too.


----------



## mike.d (Mar 4, 2010)

That is very good news! Where were you coming from?


----------



## tjl_48 (Nov 11, 2008)

I was coming from Grand Forks. Have an aunt and uncle that live in bozeman and was unemployed for the most part last winter. Had time to make the trip a few times. If you get a chance check out moonlight basin. I really enjoyed that resort and its connected to big sky.


----------



## phillycheese (Nov 15, 2010)

i make this trip a couple times every winter, grand forks to bozeman only takes 10-11 hours...roads are usually good, unless you're going through a blizzard...you can do it with 2wd, but the roads get tougher once you get in the mountains...i would suggest a 4wd vehicle...


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

tjl_48 said:


> I was coming from Grand Forks. Have an aunt and uncle that live in bozeman and was unemployed for the most part last winter. Had time to make the trip a few times. If you get a chance check out moonlight basin. I really enjoyed that resort and its connected to big sky.


GRAND FORKS??

haha i was stationed in that dump for 4 yrs....but i have plenty of good memories from there


----------



## tAo77 (Oct 14, 2010)

FWD car would be just fine. I lived out there for a couple years and we drove all over in a RWD pickup, never had any troubles. After all many, many Montanians (?):laugh: have FWD's.


----------



## tjl_48 (Nov 11, 2008)

Haha. Yep. The only thing Grand Forks has going for it is the Sioux hockey team. I just took a job and got out of the place finally. Twin Cities are ok but want to get to the mountains permanently.


----------



## phillycheese (Nov 15, 2010)

sioux yeah yeah


----------



## tjl_48 (Nov 11, 2008)

Haha. Hey Sioux Sioux.


----------



## EagleTalons (Oct 10, 2010)

I 90 can get pretty nasty in the Crow Reservation. Between Sheridan and Lodge Grass they sometimes shut the highway completely down. They get quite a bit of wet heavy snow in that area. 

Will you be taking I-90 or I-94 to get to Montana?


----------



## mike.d (Mar 4, 2010)

We would be taking I-94 through North Dakota to Bozeman and then head south from there.


----------

